

Google Zeitgeist 2011 has some awesome 3D HTML5 Diagrams - rguldener
http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/en/top-lists/global/google-maps-fastest-rising

======
richbradshaw
I still can't really interpret them easily though even after looking at them
on separate occasions, they still don't make any sense to me without really
thinking.

I guess I'd rather see a line graph for each in a different colour with time
on the x-axis - as it is I can't get it in my head which column is which, and
it's really hard to get a feeling for how they change in relationship to each
other over time.

Also, they aren't really that HTML5y, they are made up from a sprite sheet:
[http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/img/graphs/toplists/spriteshe...](http://www.googlezeitgeist.com/img/graphs/toplists/spritesheet.png),
so aren't being rendered using CSS transforms, canvas or SVG. Also, the
developer hasn't rounded things properly, so you get things like heights being
set as 147.75700934579436px. It's not exactly a problem, but this could have
been handled in the JS.

Other than that though, they do look nice.

------
phren0logy
Technically impressive, but horrible at being charts. The depth and angle make
it very difficult to compare heights.

------
ralfd
Awesome technically. Horrible in design.

------
est
Seems not working on iPad

